
How I make $70,000/month by building an add-on? - manidoraisamy
https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/yet-another-mail-merge
======
danjoc
Why do the reviews look like bot spam?

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/yet-another-
mail-m...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/yet-another-mail-
merge/mgmgmhkohaenhokbdnlpcljckbhpbmef)

~~~
vlab_mech
They are our real users. But some of them copy pasted comments, when we asked
to leave a review :P

